# Morning-esque compositions!



## filepa (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello all!

I just love these inspiring classical pieces filled with this sunday afternoon feeling, this autumn lazy day sense, these that make us want to sit at the top of a mountain and just stare at the landscape, meditating on life and nature. So peacefula and wonderful

Can you share with me some recomendations???
I'll start:

- Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
- Grieg - Peer Gynt (especially the beggining)
- Dvorak - 9th symphony (mostly the 2nd mvt, but there are some parts all around the symphony as well)

Ok, your turn


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This is all subjective, but the 'autumn lazy day' sense comes strongly *to me *in Borodin's Polovtsian dances from Prince Igor ('Stranger in Paradise'):


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Check out Dvorak Serenade for Strings, movements 1, 4


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Morning equals to coffee and Beethoven or Schoenberg for me.

Then I wake up happily.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Satie's orchestrated Gymnopedie by Debussy:


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

If you don't know Faure's absolutely sumptuous Requiem, I would suggest getting it immediately! Go to 18:07 on this clip for a soprano solo that will be right up your alley.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

One more, then I'll stop: Tchaikovsky Symphony 5: movement 2


----------



## filepa (Aug 24, 2013)

Ingelou, that was quite the mood, thanks

Albert, impossible not to love some Beethoven in the morning  specially the 6th , so joyful

20centrfuge (what kind of name is that haha) those seem to be great sugestions, i'll get to them right away!
Dvorak is among my favorites but I never heard that one, I guess that will be the first
then I'll go right to that Requiem.
Debussy is not really my thing though, and Tchaikovsky is often too much (I like some of his compositions nevertheless)
Anyway, those seem pretty promising, thanks


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

filepa said:


> Ingelou, that was quite the mood, thanks
> 
> Albert, impossible not to love some Beethoven in the morning  specially the 6th , so joyful
> 
> ...


Indeed... Beethoven in the morning is important because his energy is crucial.

If I jogged a lot more I would listen to Reich or Beethoven because their sense of motion keeps my legs in motion.


----------



## TradeMark (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Giacomo Puccini: "Coro a bocca chiusa" (Humming Chorus) from Madame Butterfly -- not that I've ever once seen Madame Butterfly.

LEÓ WEINER Romance for cello harp and string orchestra. I know I keep pushing this piece.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2015)

Sibelius' Lemminkainen Suite, especially the Swan of Tuonela, is a nice piece of music to start your day - neither sunny nor cloudy, maybe a bit overcast. But suggestive of important developments.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*Ives* Third Symphony, or that fugue from the Fourth. But, re the latter, if you wait too long and let the finale come, you set youself up for something far beyond a lazy, autumn day, and are like transcending bounds of what lazy, autumn days have past, and the people in the past have experienced lazy, autumn days, and how you have felt on lazy, autumn days in the past, and what you should feel, and all this meditative material comes spilling out. Not lazy anymore.

But you said you want to sit and stare out from a mountaintop, considering life, nature, and everything. So that may actually be ideal.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Also, more explicitly, this


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Boris Lyatoshynsky's *String Quartet No. II A major, op. 4 (2nd mov't "Intermezzo") of 1926 (orchestrated in 1960).
-->Truly a magical work.
*Kurt Atterberg's* Varmland Rhapsody.
*Sir Arnold Bax's* Morning Song for piano & small orchestra.
*Erkki Melartin's* "Cherry Blossoms in Japan" from his 24 Preludes.
*John Ireland's* "The Almond Tree" for piano.
*Cyrill Scott's* "Chinese Serenade" for piano.
*Alexander Glazunov's* Variations on a Finnish Folk Song for piano.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

A couple of Ravel pieces: _Lever du jour_ "*Daphnis et Chloe*" especially since the music was written to accompany "rivulets of morning dew trickling off the rocks."

And _Le Jardin Feerique_ from *Ma Mere L'Oye*. Those last 8 bars are majestic!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Lots of nice works on this thread.

I'll add home-grown hero, Heino Eller's "Kodumaine viis":


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm tempted to say "every work of Delius".
Seriously, A LOT of his music would be perfect for this thread.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

A couple instrumental passages from the world of opera come to mind.

The Entr'acte from Bizet's _Carmen_:






The Intermezzo from Mascagni's _Cavalleria Rusticana_:


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Beethoven, Sixth Symphony

Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No. 3

Mozart, Symphony No. 41

_and to really wake you up,_
Penderecki, Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Weston said:


> LEÓ WEINER Romance for cello harp and string orchestra. I know I keep pushing this piece.


I gave this another listen this morning - and found myself pushed to order the CD. :tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd go with Haydn's late symphonies, masses, quartets, or piano Trios. Mozart's quartets and late symphonies would also fit here.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Brahms' Sextet in G
Haydn's "Sunrise" Quartet


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Beethoven's serenades for flute and piano


----------



## Hagrid (Apr 27, 2015)

Good call on "The Lark Ascending". How about something else from Vaughan Williams? Like something from his English Folk Song Suite?






That second movement has a great forenoon feeling to it!


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I'd go with Haydn's late symphonies, masses, quartets, or piano Trios. Mozart's quartets and late symphonies would also fit here.


And also Haydn's piano sonatas and string trios would be very nice for morning.

For afternoon:
Terry Riley, Stefano Scodanibbio: Lazy Afternoon Among the Crocodiles
Brian Eno: Thursday Afternoon


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

"Dawn on the Moskva River" from the Grand Canyon Suite by Edvard Grieg.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sibelius, Night Ride and Sunrise. Well, the second part anyway. Also, any number of morning ragas. Raga Nata Bhatrav is well known from the early Ravi Shankar recording.


----------

